# Marx Crane Project



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

I've had this Marx Crane since I was a Kid(a destructive one, I might add:laugh It had white paint on it, some sort of tar like substance on the roof, and loads of rust and corrosion. Decided to give it a, "Face Lift

I'm thinking;

Base and Girders/Ladders=Flat Black
Platform Assembly=Satin Black
Crane=Leave it stripped, shine/buff, and clear coat
Cab=I'm searching for some photos that I might be able to use and glue/clearcoat them on(what do ya'll think?)
Roof=get a grey/black shingle and glue it on

Instead of using string for the crane, what do you think about a "El Cheapo" 24" necklace?

Don't have the original, "Hook", but do have an extra one I bought for my 2-crane cars.

Comments? Suggestions?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice piece, Jim! How did you manage to hang onto all your old toys?

Okay---I see one of two paths to follow. One is to follow the compulsion to restore religiously---we've already talked about that, and it's a matter of choice. The other is to restore and update. On that path, I'd do as you've mentioned, but add diagonal safety-yellow stripes on the boom: with just red and black, it needs some more color.
I'd also consider using some generic decals: "Keep Back", "No Climb"....you get the idea.

Finally, for the lines...it had chain, before? What would look pretty sharp is a long, black woven-wire fishing leader, 30" long or so. They look like miniature woven cables.

Finally, the cab. The windows---I'm dubious about the pic thing. I believe it will end up looking like a pic glued onto the outside. I realize cutting out the openings, etc, is more work than is attractive. How's this for an idea? Go to a doll-house place like a Hobby Lobby and check out the scale wood trim. The idea, here, is to print a pic of choice of the inside of the cab, attach it to the back of a thin piece of styrene or plex, big enough so it covers the entire window area. Then enclose it in wood trim like a framed window (with your beloved dividers for the panes, outside) and attach the entire unit to the external wall of the shack, like hanging a blackboard on the wall. Come to think of it, hanging a job-site sign on the back side might be a nice touch, too! Best of luck, and I know you'll do a great job with it.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*Reckers is trying to turn me into a T-Man adherent!*

Reckers, I think you're just trying to keep me busy and out of everyones hair(those that still have any

Actually, I like ALL of your suggestions, and am planning as we speak!

If I could make, "Heads or Tails" of T-Mans lighting using diodes, having some on the roof & boom would be cool!:laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Jim,

Do you ever come up for air? So many projects on your end ... so many projects!

By pure coincidence, I happened to see a pair of cranes just like this recently listed on ebay. I'm sure that the seller said something like, "original chain missing, now restrung with string."

I like Reckers idea about using black fishing leader wire ... it would look very lifelike. However (sorry here, Reck) ... I'd be concerned that leader wire wouldn't have adequate flexibility to bend and turn around the pulleys. I think you'd be fighting its stiffness, and not have it "drape" over turning point too well. My two cents ...

Is all of this REALLY for the grandkids, or are you enjoying the "play time" too?!?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

TJ,

Good point. How about either very heavy woven fishing line (non metallic) or carpet thread? The latter is heavy thread---sewing stores, possibly walmart would have it.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

**@%#^%@$#^@&!!!!*

I wondered what that corroded chain in the bottom of the box was!!! I tossed it!!

TJ, I spent 40 years, owning and managing restaurants. Took a toll on me, and now, after having some major surgeries, am retired. If I didn't have this and my furniture building, I'd lose what little is left of my mind:laugh:

Reckers, the majority of my things spent the last 40 years in a garage in Florida. They were stored in boxes marked, "Old Christmas Decorations!" When my mother passed away, we found all my stuff, so it really was like, "Christmas"

Since I started learning and working on the trains, I've only bought 4 rolling stock, 2-whistling tenders and 8 Engines(4-2026, 2-deisels, 2-300's and none were running-bought cheap) I used the 4 2026's to make 3, all re-paints, re-built the E-units(with the help of people here)

I have, and continue to enjoy the challenges and even more so, the learning. There is an incredible, "Wealth of Knowledge" on this site, and I intend on learning all that I can(except for T-Mans Diodes)

Ya'll, are the best!:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Jim,

Sounds like your mind and talents are working just fine. Keep up the great work, and keep those grandkids happy and proud!

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Stillakid said:


> I wondered what that corroded chain in the bottom of the box was!!! I tossed it!!
> 
> 
> Since I started learning and working on the trains, I've only bought 4 rolling stock, 2-whistling tenders and 8 Engines(4-2026, 2-deisels, 2-300's and none were running-bought cheap) I used the 4 2026's to make 3, all re-paints, re-built the E-units(with the help of people here)
> ...



Didn't we tell you never throw anything out?
You are a whirwind with your projects. Keep it up. You will want to know more about diodes. Sooner than you think.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You tossed it!

We did tell you not to toss anything away.

While I am at stops delivering chemicals I constantly look around for anything of interest to bring home.

I find all kinds of little pieces of metal,plastic,wood,wire etc laying around.
I pick it up and put it in my truck. The guy that is unloading me thinks I am nuts for some of the cool garbage I pick up. Pieces of rubber,rocks and broken glass too. 
He asks what the heck are you going to do with it.:laugh:

I don't know what I am going to do with some of it but if I need it I got it to incorporate into the layout somehow.

When I get home I put them in my junk find box. :thumbsup:

Get your self a junk box and instead of throwing anything away put it in your junk box.
You don't need that big of a box......at first.

You never know when you will need a cool piece of junk.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Big Ed,

That's too funny. Suppose in your travels, you find an even better "junk find box"? Where would you put THAT? In the other junk find box? Or by itself ... opening up a whole NEW world of "it's gotta be good for something" opportunities?

And on a related note, you've got me feeling a bit guilty. The next time a make a sandwich and finish off a loaf of bread, I hereby promise to take that little twist-tie thingy and put it in my very own, brand new, land-of-opportunity "junk find box".

Honest ...

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Ed,

I was the same way----today's useless scrap is tomorrow's raw material for "I can make one of those!! My problem, now, is getting rid of so much of my scrap because I can no longer fit it into the new place!


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

I need you guys to tell that to my wife! She(and my children & grandchildren) already call me, "The King of Pack Rats!" Went to a garage sale several weeks ago, saw this beat up old Victrola cabinet for $5. Bought it and took it home. Wife called me various and sundry names for adding to my already huge inventory of, "Junk!"
Her tune has changed though, as that old "Victrola Cabinet" is slowly becoming a very attractive bar cabinet! Now she wants to keep that, "Junk!"


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I'd love to find a cabinet like that! I have a 1929 Victrola, but no good place to keep that pile of 78 rpm records!


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*So Many Projects!*

It's going to be a beaut!

Take a look at the speaker covering piece. I'm going to light the cabinets interior and use opaque glass behind this. Should be "cool!"


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

That is gonna be freaking gorgeous, Jim!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Jeez, you guys ... give me a break, huh ...

I was jealous a few weeks ago seeing pics of Reckers Victrola. Now Jim's touting pics of the neat details of his Victrola.

And here I am ... sitting here Victrolaless ... as my wife walks around the house wearing her IPod thingy. Sure, it plays music ... but does it play HISTORY? <=== Noooooo!

So go easy here, guys ...

TJ


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*Boo-Hoo*

TJ, I wish I could shed a tear or two for you, but it gonna happen

I live about 20+ miles outside of Richmond, Virginia. Train shows here leave much to be desired, and considering I moved down here from Northern Virginia to get away from the, "Insanity", won't drive to aywhere that there's traffic(and crazies that drive in it:laugh So no shows, just that Bay thingy:thumbsdown:

You on the other hand, line up north, where just about everyone had a set of trains as a child(had to have something to do in those cold, snowy, winters), and the amount of antiques still floating around is boundless. Here, most of our antiques were either burned or confiscated by you Yankees, and our younguns, are told to go outside and play(we have warmer weather as a rule) So, not many trains, here, "In The Heart of Dixie!":laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Jim,

Antique shops galore up here in the North ... not many with cheap prices, though.

As a complete sidenote, there's a show on cable TV that I've managed to watch a few times. A couple of guys run a junk swap shop, and they go around the country trying to find people with barns and such on their property filled with 50 years of odds and ends. Lots of it crazy /junky stuff, but these guys always, ALWAYS find the most amazing treasures, barter a bit, shake on a deal, and walk away with some goodies and HUGE smiles on their faces (and likely some future profit for their wallets, too.) I can't remember the name of the show, but I'll try to dig it out. Boy, what fun would it be to tag around with those guys for a few days/weeks. Pokin' around in old barns, basements, etc. Sign me up!

TJ


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*Crane Update*

The rust on this thing was a PITA!:laugh:

I sanded(ever tried to sand pressed, metal, ladders?), primed, sanded, primed, and finally said, "the hell with it!":laugh:

I decided to go with the black satin for the whole frame. I was afraid the dull color would get lost in the set-up. I bought some yellow, fluorescent paint that I'm going to use on the steps and for the crane base stripping.

Reckers, went to 3 LHS, no trim! Said they'd order it dor me. Instead, I bought a bag of Basswood that has assorted widths and lengths, and will make my own doors, windows and signs.

For the windows, I'm going to use the clear plastic from the lids of take out containors. It's strong, clear and easily cut. I figure if I glue it between 2 pieces of window framing, it will retain it's form and be easily replaced if need be

As far as window panes, I've decided that a crane operator wouldn't appreciate having his(or her), vision blocked, so no, stinking, panes!

Haven't found pics yet to use for the operator. Have found incredible signs, a whole sheet I copied off an industrial sign makers web site. When I printed it out, the size was perfect for my needs!

here are some pics of the progress(not put together yet), and the sign sheet.

Jim


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Jim, you might be able to take this pic and modify it to fit: cut and paste to add additional with and so on... http://imghost1.indiamart.com/data2/UQ/QR/MY-991923/contol-panel1-250x250.jpg

Looks great, though!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey, TJ! The next time the gf drives back to PA, she's bringing me a large, camel-back trunk to keep my records in. *L* I'll restore it and then post the pics for ya to envy!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Jim,

Crane looks great! Is that the same "red" that you used for the Marx loco? I like it ... a LOT!

Reckers has a good idea about poking 'round the 'net for cab control images. Here's a very quick Google Image search on "crane controls":

http://images.google.com/images?sou...F-8&rlz=1T4GPMD_enUS324US324&q=crane+controls


Reck -- camel back trunk would be neat! We have an old steamer trunk (my wife's great-grandfather's) in our family room. It was locked shut for years, but we finally found the key and opened it some months back ... all excited to see what treasures we'd find ... but ... nada, silch, zip. Oh well ... no early retirement for me 

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

TJ,

She brought me one of those a couple of years ago---"dirty stuff" in the family attic no one wanted. It was pretty dirty, full of silverfish: I took it into the shower and washed it right away, and the water ran black. Now, it's all cleaned up, repainted, the oak strips are stained and polyurethaned, and it's our coffee table in the living room. I lined the bottom with cedar to keep the lil critters from returning.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Jim,
> 
> Crane looks great! Is that the same "red" that you used for the Marx loco? I like it ... a LOT!
> 
> ...


Covering an otherwise blank interior wall with details can add a lot. The idea wasn't mine---I stole it. The guy I stole it from did a scale model of a 7-11 near his house. He went to the store with a camera and photographed the view as you'd see it from just inside the windows, then shrank and printed them to line the interior walls of the store. It looked really good when you glanced thru the windows.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Neat ... "Rashid" lives on forever in tiny scale!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

*LOL* fer real!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Jim,
> 
> Antique shops galore up here in the North ... not many with cheap prices, though.
> 
> ...


Would that show be American Pickers

I would love to start a business just like that. I can't believe some of the "junkyards" they find. Love that show, though I have to record them as the old (young) lady says I got enough junk. 
After I wait quietly for her to fall asleep on the couch watching her Loveee Movies I very slowly pry from her cold sleeping fingers the remote and watch my recorded shows.
I got to do it just right or she wakes up and yells Hey I was watching that!
So then without saying a word I put back on her garbage show and 5 mins later shes back asleep, then as I all ready have the remote I switch it back to my shows and quietly watch them.:laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

American Pickers is the show, but I don't watch it. I think it's like Ghost Hunters---all staged and fake.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*Progress!*

Being the cheapster that I am, I decided to try my hand at making my own stencil for the warning zone. What a pain! Used that blue tape masking tape, ruler and a single edge razor. Bad eyes, uncooperative fingers, and crazy paint, but still, not bad for a first try

What do ya'll think about that yellow for the rungs of the girders?

What am I going to do when I start on my Diesel re=paints

(can't seem to reduce this one pick without losing detail. wanted it on the side of the cab!)


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> American Pickers is the show, but I don't watch it. I think it's like Ghost Hunters---all staged and fake.



yes I guess your right. they bring in all the junk and place it around the yard to film.
huh

then find another and re stage all the junk for another episode.

Of course it's got to be made interesting somehow. I just enjoy eye picking through all the stuff as they walk along. I record it and fast forward through the commercials.

That still would be the job for old ed.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

With his trusty side-kick, "Old Jim!"

Can you say, "Dream Job!"


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Stillakid said:


> Being the cheapster that I am, I decided to try my hand at making my own stencil for the warning zone. What a pain! Used that blue tape masking tape, ruler and a single edge razor. Bad eyes, uncooperative fingers, and crazy paint, but still, not bad for a first try
> 
> What do ya'll think about that yellow for the rungs of the girders?
> 
> ...


Jim,

Great job! I think yellow on the rungs is a good touch, too. If you can't get the hook to downsize enough, how about a jobsite billboard to show it's a union jobsite? Maybe the left half the hook emblem and union notices, etc, on the right half? Just a thought, in case you really are longing to use that emblem. I really like it, incidentally!

-----



big ed said:


> yes I guess your right. they bring in all the junk and place it around the yard to film.
> huh
> 
> then find another and re stage all the junk for another episode.
> ...


Ed,

I agree---the stuff they 'find' is interesting. I just can't buy some of the story lines they use. In one, they show up at a farm and ask to see if there's any junk they can look through, and the farmer, along with his own stuff, "just happens" to have a pile of valuable stuff in the loft belonging to a neighbor who is just storing it there. The idea that anyone would keep potentially valuable stuff in a barn is a little weak, to begin with; the idea he's also allow a neighbor to take up space in his barn is so far outta the park as to be ridiculous. Ever tried to start a chain saw that's been sitting for 2 years? Those guys were able to assemble the parts of a dismantled motorcycle and start it after it had been scattered across the barn for years. Interesting stuff, but the story line is lame!

-----

....I do like Pawn Stars, though. Equally fake, but the stuff is pretty interesting stuff comes through the door!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> Would that show be American Pickers ?


Fake and staged TV shows?!? Say it's not so!!!! I feel so cheated and used. 

Ohh ... be still my broken heart ...  

Jim,

Great job on the platform grid painting. However, if I might ever so gently offer one criticism ...

I'm not a big fan of that neon-green look, especially for an old antique toy like the crane. I don't think neon paint like that existed way back then. It's kind of an odd clashing between "new" and "old" worlds, IMHO. Maybe a more traditional yellow on the crane boom?

Sorry ... just being honest ... not trying to ruffle feathers or anything .

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Fake and staged TV shows?!? Say it's not so!!!! I feel so cheated and used.
> 
> Ohh ... be still my broken heart ...
> 
> ...


I am with you on the green. I think it would have looked better yellow. 
Unless it is yellow and the camera flash made it look green?

I don't want for anyone to loose feathers over it too.:laugh:

Nice and neat paint job though.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Jim,

That crane of yours is sitting on a monster-fat (I'm talkin' super monster fat) 3-ring notebook that appears to be filled with all sorts of Marx (???) techie info. Where did you get that Bible? What is it?

Do tell ... do tell!

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Jim,

Luke Skycruiser wants a look at your Yoda Book!


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*Opps!*

TJ, Big Ed, OPPS!

That @$#%@^@&spray can sputtered on me. I had many, many, gobs of paint, and be the, "Resourceful(and lazy) person that I am, I used a fine brush to smooth them out. Yup, you guessed it, the yellow decided it liked the black base and decided to "Marry It!"  Result? A strange greenish yellow color(but it is more yellow than green!). :laugh::laugh:

Now maybe I will, and maybe I won't, strip/sand and redo. With so many things needing attention, it will have to wait. But! The wife likes it

TJ, not a "Marx" book. It's 400 pages of "American Flyer", and it's a wonderful resource and has helped me in many ways. But to be honest, I've gotten more help here, from our members:thumbsup:

I also have the "K-Line", Lionel & American Flyer Service Manuals. They're Okay, but again, I've gotten more valuable info from this site

Jim


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Reckers, I thought you were the, "Yoda Book!"


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

*LOL* Thank you for the compliment, but I'd definitely the abridged version. It doesn't take long to drain my bucket of knowledge.


----------



## RichT (Dec 21, 2009)

Reckers said:


> It doesn't take long to drain my bucket of knowledge.


I think my bucket leaks hwell:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

...Dear Liza, dear Liza...


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Rich! Where ya been? You leaving me to tackle painting those diesels on my own?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

*S Train Fund*



Reckers said:


> ...Dear Liza, dear Liza...



Alright ... here's the deal ... I've placed a tin-can on my desk. Every time you knuckleheads get me to laugh like that, I'm gonna faithfully toss a quarter into the can. It'll be the OFFICIAL "Help Reckers (and Jim) Play With Their Little Toy S Trains" Fund.

Current tally ... a whopping 25-cents. But if you keep those zingers coming, you might find that you've tapped into something quite lucrative.

Unless, of course ... I dare read any chides, slings, mudballs, or otherwise degrading the far superior benefits of HO and O. Those such comments will COST YOU 25-cents.

So, the fate of riches or paupers lays in your hands ...

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

And Jim,

Nice find with that "Yoda Book" ... looks like it's packed with great info/diagrams. Make sure you keep throwing a few pop-quizzes at Reckers, though ... Gotta keep that boy on his toes.

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

TJ, why would anyone make fun of HO or O? That would be like telling Amish jokes or something.

By the way....how can you tell which member of the Amish community is the *******?


He's the one with a wagon up on blocks in his front yard.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Jeez ...

Tally ... 50-cents.

(I might just go broke  )

TJ


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey Reckers, was it a "O" scale wagon? And did he have his, "HO" wagon parked on blocks under it? yuk,yuk,yuk!!!!!!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

That's what we call 3-rail humor. *L* If all the O and HO gaugers come back around suppertime, I'll tell it real slow for them!


----------



## RichT (Dec 21, 2009)

Stillakid said:


> Hey Reckers, was it a "O" scale wagon? And did he have his, "HO" wagon parked on blocks under it? yuk,yuk,yuk!!!!!!


You can tell the *******, he's the one that cuts his grass and FINDS a wagon


----------



## RichT (Dec 21, 2009)

Stillakid said:


> Rich! Where ya been? You leaving me to tackle painting those diesels on my own?



Nope been waiting for the next phase of pictures.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

RichT said:


> You can tell the *******, he's the one that cuts his grass and FINDS a wagon


Nice one, Rich!:laugh:


----------



## RichT (Dec 21, 2009)

Reckers said:


> Nice one, Rich!:laugh:


Thanks..... I'll be here all week....... Try the veal


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*Marx Crane Progress*

Here's where I'm at with the Marx Crane Project.

Not going to paint the rungs yellow.
The chain is from an old ceiling fan.
Still looking for 1 piece of shingle to make the roof(maybe I'll visit a construction site today)
The door and window frame are made from Basswood. The "glass" is the plastic from a "To-Go" cup. And they are both mounted on magnets you can buy that have a "peel and stick" side to them. I can position them where I want
All I need at this point, are the 2 wires that run from the crane to the cab. The old ones were bent up pretty bad

Jim
View attachment 2437


View attachment 2438


View attachment 2439


View attachment 2440


View attachment 2441


View attachment 2442


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

very nice job---you should sign on with Santa!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Jim,

EXCELLENT! Is that a picture of control panel gizmos in the window? Nice touch!

Reck's right ... would you ever consider a move to the North Pole?

TJ


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Control Panel Gizmo, it is!
Is T-Man, Santa? Only if he lets me play with all his trains


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I'd be very careful how you phrased that, when you ask him. *L*


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Not to worry. When T-Man sees it's you or I posting, he just ignores us


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The only thing about running my trains is that I find more to fix!

I do like the crane tower. I made one a few years back. I will have to dig up the pictures.

Gizmo window gets a:thumbsup:

I met a collector from the SD Train museum today at a rummage sale He asked me for my card!!! He's the first ever to ask


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

How about using the wire they sell for hanging pictures?
It's stainless and not that expensive.
I got a roll somewhere in my mess.

Did you ever answer what color the stripes are are they green or yellow?
I was thinking maybe the camera made them look green.

Edit....,
Aren't you going to paint the boom?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Stillakid said:


> Not to worry. When T-Man sees it's you or I posting, he just ignores us


Can you blame him?


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*Green or Yellow?*

I can see that Big Ed ignores my posts too

What happened was, the yellow was supposed to be a fluorescent yellow. Even though I used a heat lamp and gave it 24 hours, the yellow decided to merge with the black base resulting in this yellowish green. Wife likes it, so I'm not changing it:laugh:

You're right about the chain. I have one of them, but it's of a heavier gauge. I'll check the Big Box store this w/e

I want the boom unpainted so my grandkids can play with the hoist and not chew up the paint

T-Man, now you've done it! You'll not only be getting requests from all of us, but now a museum Ask him if he has any decals for my 208:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Stillakid said:


> I can see that Big Ed ignores my posts too
> 
> What happened was, the yellow was supposed to be a fluorescent yellow. Even though I used a heat lamp and gave it 24 hours, the yellow decided to merge with the black base resulting in this yellowish green. Wife likes it, so I'm not changing it:laugh:
> 
> ...


I didn't think you painted it alien green intentionally. 
I thought it was yellow.

What makes you think that the kids won't chew on the rest of it?
Teach your kids not to chew on it while their playing with it.

You got to finish painting it!

That way it will get that weathered look all around and if it gets that bad
you can all ways paint it again.

And add a few alien green stripes on the boom too. :laugh:


When I was talking about the wire I was referring to the boom support wire. 
I did not say anything about the chain. Though I was going to and decided not to. 

What is that wire called? It's sort of like piano wire. I call it my picture hanging wire.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*I am so confused!!!!*

Big Ed, are you mixing your comments?

Are we talking about the Marx Crane, or the 2460, or both???

Please help me understand. I'm just one of those poor ole country boys, and ya'll speak in run-on sentences:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Stillakid said:


> Big Ed, are you mixing your comments?
> 
> Are we talking about the Marx Crane, or the 2460, or both???
> 
> Please help me understand. I'm just one of those poor ole country boys, and ya'll speak in run-on sentences:laugh::laugh:



Run in sentences?
I also put YOUR quote in. Thats the post I was referring to.

:laugh:OK real.......slow......now,

I....am.....taking....about....the....only....crane....you....painted 

ALIEN.............GREEN

The.....one.....that....the....kids....will....chew....on.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> ALIEN.............GREEN


Too funny ... I got a chuckle out of that one! (Font color, and all!)

TJ

PS --

You know, way back up this thread, I tried to ever so cautiously and diplomatically ask about the greenish tint to the supposed yellow. I didn't want to ruffle feathers, as we so discussed.

But this calling it "Alien Green" works much, MUCH better for all of us! Feathers or no feathers ... if it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck ...

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Too funny ... I got a chuckle out of that one! (Font color, and all!)
> 
> TJ
> 
> ...



I can see the kids right now..............:laugh:


All with..........ALIEN GREEN LIPS:laugh:

from chewing up the crane.:laugh:


I know you asked TJ, that's when I asked him too because I was curious too. I thought it might have been just the camera flash making it look green.

I better stop here before I start running away.:laugh:


And Stllakid > I know what uuuuuu aalllllllll are saying. 

I know the kids ain't gonna actually chew on it. :laugh:

And from now on limit yourself to one project at a time please.

When do you find time to eat and sleep?:laugh:

Stillakid needs a Area 51 train set to go with it now.

I think it would look cool in glow in the dark green. The whole layout all in different glow in the dark paint. Buildings,track,grass etc. People and aliens walking around.
Over the layout a black sky with white florescent sky, put some planets in, asteroids, spacecraft taking off and landing. 
Cool.........turns out the lights and admire all the glowing stuff, with a glow in the dark train running around too.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Area 51 !!!

OMG ... I nearly pee'd in my pants from laughing so hard.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

tjcruiser said:


> Area 51 !!!
> 
> OMG ... I nearly pee'd in my pants from laughing so hard.


In all seriousness though, Lionel does make an Area 51 set 

http://www.lionel.com/Products/Find...tion=search&Keywords=Area+51&searchWithin=All


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Boston&Maine said:


> In all seriousness though, Lionel does make an Area 51 set


Via your link ...

Neat! And it has the same green!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> ... turns out the lights and admire all the glowing stuff ...


Complete side note ...

I was recalling with T-Man recently my memories of my old (and long gone  ) Aurora HO slot car set ... "24 Hours of LeMans", if I recall correctly. The race cars had working headlights ... and (insert drumroll here) ... all of the road's rail guards glowed in the dark when you turned the lights off! We used to have so much fun with that set ... whizzing down the straightway at full throttle, crashing into the glowing barrier, and flying through the pitch-dark abyss of the basement to some completely unseen corner. I must have lost 4 or 5 race cars that way! I wonder if they're still down there somewhere?

Ahhh ... completely off-subject, here ... but fun, fun memories!

TJ


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

From a previous posting! Evidently 1 explanation isn't enough
And might I add, considering the amount of time I have on my hands to enjoy these many projects.............:cheeky4: But that's okay, I understand!:laugh::laugh::lol_hitting:


Opps! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TJ, Big Ed, OPPS!

That @$#%@^@&spray can sputtered on me. I had many, many, gobs of paint, and be the, "Resourceful(and lazy) person that I am, I used a fine brush to smooth them out. Yup, you guessed it, the yellow decided it liked the black base and decided to "Marry It!" Result? A strange greenish yellow color(but it is more yellow than green!). 

Now maybe I will, and maybe I won't, strip/sand and redo. With so many things needing attention, it will have to wait. But! The wife likes it


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> In all seriousness though, Lionel does make an Area 51 set
> 
> http://www.lionel.com/Products/Find...tion=search&Keywords=Area+51&searchWithin=All



That's why I picked the name. 

I am waiting for the tanker to come up on e bay, at a steal of course, for my tanker collection.

Somewhere there must be a complete layout Alien style just like I described.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Stillakid said:


> From a previous posting! Evidently 1 explanation isn't enough
> And might I add, considering the amount of time I have on my hands to enjoy these many projects.............:cheeky4: But that's okay, I understand!:laugh::laugh::lol_hitting:
> 
> 
> ...


I think it looks fine. Just paint the boom to match it stripes and all.
It's different.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Besides ...

You can't POSSIBLY change the color now, not after all of this discussion ... the "alien" crane (and chewing grandkids) must live in infamy!

TJ

(It only adds to the fun of the stories to pass down to them, right?)


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

:laugh::laugh::thumbsup:

for your crane.......http://cgi.ebay.com/LIONEL-AREA-51-...ewItem&pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item414f6d96d8


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*Sure I Will!*

As long as you find a place for this on your table...................:laugh::laugh::laugh:

View attachment 2841


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Is that "Lionel Fuscia" or "Lionel Lavendar" ? Could be your next paint scheme, Jim!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Stillakid said:


> As long as you find a place for this on your table...................:laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> View attachment 2841


I will find a spot for the Moo Moo's, gladly....when can I expect them?:laugh:

Believe it or not my old (young) lady bought me one of those and put it in the x-mas stocking. I never heard of a Moo moo before that.

Looks like TJ has them all.:laugh:


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Is that "Lionel Fuscia" or "Lionel Lavendar" ? Could be your next paint scheme, Jim!


Actually, it might be fun to turn one of the 2026's into a, "Girlie Engine" for my youngest grandaughter(if she'll give it back and let me!":laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Ah....Jim....it's Lionel. It's already a "Girlie Engine".


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

And just HOW are these drive wheels supposed to turn??? See what happens when you leave train design in the hands of the opposite sex?!?!?

DOHHH!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

TJ, what did you expect from a Lionel locomotive? *L* Great catch! I love the postioning of the rear drive wheel's counterweight, too! That baby would run as smoothly as a flat tire at 70 mph!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

My very own Moo moo. 
I was very surprised when my old (young) lady bought this for me.
I guess they made a lot of these with the Lionel theme?


----------

